# Leyte & Biliran Island visit - post typhoon



## averageaussie (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello all.

I'm new here and want to say “good-day” & introduce myself as I don't think I qualify as a proper expat (yet). But I figure this forum may well be the best place to get some advice from people qualified to give a few pointers.

I'm an Aussie & have a GF based in Manila and have been planing a 1-week Leyte/ Biliran Island holiday for Feb 2014 - well before the tragic typhoon hit last month. Logistically, it's not a big deal changing destinations, but the GF does have family based in Leyte (which she has not seen for many years). They've all survived but I've established that they have lost their home & farm and are currently sheltering in tents.

So, whilst I don't want to get in the way of relief efforts & stretch limited resources on the island, there is also some merit in proceeding with the visit. Assuming that commercial accommodation is available and basic infrastructure (water, power, food, security, communications etc) re-established it might even be helpful to the local economy and I might be able to offer practical help for the family.

That does raise a few questions. I don't expect anyone to have a crystal ball handy and predict what I can expect there 2 months from now but I may be able to prepare better in anticipation with some feedback from the more experienced expats.

The first issue might be a visa-related one. I'm going alone & not as part of any NGO program, so I assume a 30-day tourist visa is my only realistic/ viable option on arrival at Manila airport. But can this raise issues if later on I'm seen with a screw-driver or hammer in my hand, or helping to carry cement bags in some reconstruction work? It's unpaid and a fairly remote-rural area, so whilst it's unlikely I also want to avoid the potential for problems later on.

As mentioned, my plan is to get to Manila first, meet up with the GF and then take a local flight to either Tacloban or Cebu. Mactan-Cebu seems to be the better choice as it's likely to be much more secure and gives us a chance to stock up with some local produce & supplies at reasonable prices for transfer by ferry to Leyte.

I'm also considering if I should bring some supplies from Australia with me as additional luggage. What should I consider that's going to be useful, not too heavy, bulky or import-restricted, and in short supply and/or expensive in PI? I can ask the GF but she may not know herself or not be aware of what could be readily available to me but extremely useful to her family in that scenario.

Any feedback, comments or advice is most welcome.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I think that electric power has been restored but in very limited areas only in places where the typhoon went through.

Your 30 day visa is I think the only way to go. It can be renewed for up to two years so you can stay longer if you choose. Just be sure to renew ON TIME.

You might want to reconsider traveling to and staying in an area that has been so hard hit by the storm as your personal safety as well as health issues are very much at risk.
Might be better to spend time with your girl in other areas for now and save her home town and surrounding area for another trip when infrastructure and law enforcement has been fully restored...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

averageaussie said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I'm new here and want to say “good-day” & introduce myself as I don't think I qualify as a proper expat (yet). But I figure this forum may well be the best place to get some advice from people qualified to give a few pointers.
> 
> ...


I just traveled back for the same reasons. We only concentrated on my wife's family in Samar. I traveled with my wife and we brought 200 lbs in checked luggage of supplies and brought our clothes in carry-ons.

We brought items such as tarps and tools which are a lot cheaper in the states and passed them on to a brother-in-law to carry them home on the bus.

I wouldn't recommend going to the typhoon hit area. Hotels and such aren't available, the ones that are open are taken by relief workers.

Best way to help is with money and if possible, have a family member of your girlfriend come and pick up anything you bring.

We found relief in the way of food and water is there now, so they need things like building materials, items as mundane as underwear and pots which we brought....

Ask your girlfriend WHAT they really need.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Average Aussie;

I have to say that you are certainly not average if you are preparing to go to Leyte and accompany your girlfriend so the two of you can assist her family in their time of need...thanks for helping and my hat is off to your efforts to assist them.

I can shed a little light on your concerns as I just returned from Leyte myself. I am not yet living there in the Philippines, (eight months to retirement time), but I work for an organization called "WATER for the WORLD", (PONDS for PEACE), and we just set up 20 Water Purification Stations in and around Ormoc City and Tacloban that will supply water for up to 200,000 people. I was there for 17 days and we had no trouble finding accommodations then, I am sure this will not be an issue in two months when you arrive as more and more businesses begin to reopen.

There was absolutely no electrical service while I was there but many places like restaurants and hotels were using generators to provide limited electrical power. We even found a place that had hot showers and that was heaven after a long days work...

Transportation was an issue on the island because gas was hard to find but I hear that is beginning to stabilize now. I would suggest considering flying to Cebu and taking the ferry to Leyte because the Tacloban airport, though now open, is being used primarily for relief and military flights. You can however get a flight now to Tacloban but expect delays as relief flights and military flights all have priority over any domestic flights.

We stopped in at several restaurants and they were cooking over charcoal pits, so food was not difficult to find. Like Jet Lag said, money is the best way to help now...add to the economic growth with your presence because these people need your business.

The main shock of the storm has passed and people are beginning to organize and the best thing that any of us can do is to put more money into their damaged economy.

Avoid drinking anything but bottled water as the entire islands fresh water supply is currently contaminated, (dead bodies and salt water to name a few). We found very high levels of contaminants in every well and water supply we came across. There are many companies that make Straw Filters that you simply drink through, (like a straw), and they will filter out 99.99% of all bacteria and parasites. Just do a Google search for filter straws. It would be a good idea to have one of these inexpensive filters with you when you go just in case you get caught out somewhere without water. They fit nicely into your pocket or backpack and are only about $20.

Take insect repellent with you, preferably containing Deet, it was hard to find while we were there and two of our team members came down with Dengue Fever which can be fatal and is transmitted by mosquito's. Both were hospitalized for more than 10 days after a quick medevac to Manila for medical attention. If you dig around through the rubble and debris, be cautious! A relief worker from Germany died from a Cobra bite after lifting a piece of wood. 

You will not upset or interfere with the relief efforts and as a matter of fact, Jet Lag was right on with his comment that money is the best way to help. They need a healthy lift to their economy. Food and Water supplies are in place but these people lost everything! Including their ability to work because all of the businesses and jobs are gone as well. They cannot rebuild because they simply have no income with which to buy anything.

I am certain that in two months when you travel there, you will not be taking away from anyone by eating food or drinking water or staying at a hotel. The relief efforts are moving forward quite well considering the extensive damage that affected the area. I was there within three days after the Super Typhoon hit on Friday (11-08), and we had no issues with buying food, lodging or water. We brought a lot of provisions with us but after arriving we found that we did not need them as much as anticipated.

It was however a problem with the local people because they had no money to buy the supplies that were available and so they had to wait in line for relief handouts but if you have money, supplies are available.

Be prepared to pay about 20 to 50 pesos to charge your cell phone at the portable charging stations if the electrical grid is still down. Most all of the cell phone companies had set up dozens of charging stations to accommodate the need for recharging cell phones as this is the primary communication source for the area.

These people need assistance moving forward and your presence there will certainly touch the lives of those you meet. It will also solidify your relationship with your girlfriend because family means a lot to the Philippine people. It was all I could do to keep from getting emotional when I spoke to a young boy who was having his eighth birthday on the day we visited what was left of his family. I ask him what he would most like for his birthday, expecting some kind of toy or a bicycle...but all he wanted was a small bowl of rice because he said he was so hungry. Children should not be placed in a situation where they need to be worried about where their next meal comes from. I gave the family what money I had in my pocket that day and asked them to buy some food for a birthday meal.

Above it all, I was absolutely amazed that through all of this tragedy, death and destruction, the Filipino people still smiled...it solidified exactly why I have chosen to retire in the Philippines. Awesome people...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

My apologies...it was cvgtpc1 that suggested bring money to help these people with and this is my suggestion as well. They can use supplies and tools but the money will make a huge impact on their recovery.

Sorry about missing your comment contribution cvgtpc1...


----------



## averageaussie (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for the feedback and advice; _Jet Lag_, _cvgtpc1_ & especially _Cebu Citizen_ who went into so much detail & specifics. :thumb:

The opinions do vary a bit, but that's not a bad thing & reflects verbal advice I've got from others with some knowledge of the PI.

Personal safety is my #1 priority and the GF knows my concerns. At this stage it's no certainty that we will tour the 2 islands as originally planned.

We will make a decision probably by early February and a lot will depend on updates re the accomodation, infrastructure & food scenario then. If still in doubt, it might just end up something like _cvgtpc1_'s scenario where a family member meets us on Cebu & collects any supplies we bring. We can always stay on Cebu and travel around there (the original holiday, different location).

Yes; the family will get cash - but the way I see it if I'm there & physically able, I also want to help in a practical way. That might only involve a few days laboring and a bit of extra luggage on the flight, but I don't want to waste any opportunity.

I have asked for suggestions from the GF's family, but if I do go will certainly follow _Cebu Citizen_'s advice re water filters & insect repellent.

At that stage I'll keep my eyes & ears open and proceed on the basis of either contingency.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

From what I've seen on Facebook, from family, and the like it seems water is now available about everywhere.

But I'm still surprised with how many millions in aid was sent how many areas are still faring on their own. They've gotten a day or two of rations sure but are on their own otherwise except for what expat and better off family members are sending. For every one or two towns in the news shown as being taken care there's ten still getting little.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

cvgtpc1 said:


> From what I've seen on Facebook, from family, and the like it seems water is now available about everywhere.
> 
> But I'm still surprised with how many millions in aid was sent how many areas are still faring on their own. They've gotten a day or two of rations sure but are on their own otherwise except for what expat and better off family members are sending. For every one or two towns in the news shown as being taken care there's ten still getting little.


This is why we have sent what we can directly to family & relatives rather than donating to the cause which seems to be filtered down through questionable layers of "help" for the Citizens of ROP. 

Fred


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> This is why we have sent what we can directly to family & relatives rather than donating to the cause which seems to be filtered down through questionable layers of "help" for the Citizens of ROP.
> 
> Fred


Case in point....our town's donation group is now full of drama over if contributions are getting there. I believe the head people are honest but there's people receiving donations for them that are questionable in passing it all on to the leaders. After two big relief trucks fed a lot of people I think its over.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would cut out all of the middle men rather than donate. Visit in person or donate your strong back to help. I have no trust in ANY charities much less the RP govt in administering anything effectively.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> From what I've seen on Facebook, from family, and the like it seems water is now available about everywhere.
> 
> But I'm still surprised with how many millions in aid was sent how many areas are still faring on their own. They've gotten a day or two of rations sure but are on their own otherwise except for what expat and better off family members are sending. For every one or two towns in the news shown as being taken care there's ten still getting little.


cvgtpc1 - This is so true! We saw this first hand in the US...Tacloban was all over CNN and other news channels for a few days but after arriving in country, I was amazed at the scope of the devastation and the huge numbers of people and communities not receiving any assistance with the exception of expat and family members.

Countless other communities that received absolutely no recognition in the news were simply left to fend for themselves...

I can't wait for a return trip to see what more I can do for these awesome people who certainly did not deserve this typhoon or the devastating aftermath.

It is great to see the level of caring this forum community has for the people of the Philippines...one of the reasons why I am looking forward to retiring there!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If you visit other area's in the Philippines not hit by the typhoon you can buy tools or hardware, generators cheaper and in abundance, to drag items from abroad like that would be cumbersome. I have a generator I think called "Good and strong" lol... but it works and cost under $100 US bought it at a local hardware store, I've seen newer ones that produce 1200 watts for that price mine only supplies 900 watts but it takes care of the fan, tv, computer and lights.


----------



## averageaussie (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up _mcalleyboy_.

I'm actually involved with the construction industry and was thinking of approaching a few of my bigger clients to see if they wanted to come on board with some (additional) donations of unwanted/ unused tools & equipment.

But I'm conscious of the weight factor, so I think I'll have limited options what I might be able to accept and take as luggage.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

averageaussie said:


> Thanks for the heads-up mcalleyboy.
> 
> I'm actually involved with the construction industry and was thinking of approaching a few of my bigger clients to see if they wanted to come on board with some (additional) donations of unwanted/ unused tools & equipment.
> 
> But I'm conscious of the weight factor, so I think I'll have limited options what I might be able to accept and take as luggage.


Heavy stuff like that I've sent in balikbayan boxes.


----------



## averageaussie (Dec 17, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Heavy stuff like that I've sent in balikbayan boxes.


Yes, I've considered that.

I'm contemplating maybe 20-30kg (depending on what is & isn't included) but check-in luggage seems marginally cheaper. Most of the Balikbayan services online are quoting around AUD $100 +. I realise it might be simpler than carrying it with me.

Does anyone have some recommendations for a carrier that picks up in Australia?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

averageaussie said:


> Yes, I've considered that.
> 
> I'm contemplating maybe 20-30kg (depending on what is & isn't included) but check-in luggage seems marginally cheaper. Most of the Balikbayan services online are quoting around AUD $100 +. I realise it might be simpler than carrying it with me.
> 
> Does anyone have some recommendations for a carrier that picks up in Australia?


I would suggest using DHL Australia for pickup there. They are supposed to have a contract with the Filipino freight service called LBC. So my guess is that DHL will be able to handle it for you..


Jet Lag


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> I would suggest using DHL Australia for pickup there. They are supposed to have a contract with the Filipino freight service called LBC. So my guess is that DHL will be able to handle it for you..
> 
> 
> Jet Lag


Hopefully you don't have sticker shock! At least in the US, $100 to send a BB box is a steal compared to UPS/Fedex/DHL rates.


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Hopefully you don't have sticker shock! At least in the US, $100 to send a BB box is a steal compared to UPS/Fedex/DHL rates.


we always use LBC in Australia.

contact your local filipino community for an agent.

bear in mind that you may have to wait several weeks for the next collection and then it takes about six weeks to arrive.


----------



## averageaussie (Dec 17, 2013)

@_cvgtpc1 _- I'd expect the US rates to be a fair bit higher due to the extra distance involved. But I did get a bit of sticker shock comparing Australia Post rates which are about 2 to 3 times as much as the competition here.

@_gavison_ - Yes, I've checked the LBC site and their quote for a "large" box was AUD $100 - which seems to be the lowest I've found so far. Not sure about the weight.

I've done a bit of number crunching on the websites for the 2 Airlines I'm using (Oz to Manila & then domestic on Cebu Pacific). For 20kg it's cheaper to take the extra check-in luggage (total cost about AUD $76), for 25kg it's about the same & beyond that I think LBC will be more economical.


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

averageaussie said:


> @cvgtpc1 - I'd expect the US rates to be a fair bit higher due to the extra distance involved. But I did get a bit of sticker shock comparing Australia Post rates which are about 2 to 3 times as much as the competition here.
> 
> @gavison - Yes, I've checked the LBC site and their quote for a "large" box was AUD $100 - which seems to be the lowest I've found so far. Not sure about the weight.
> 
> I've done a bit of number crunching on the websites for the 2 Airlines I'm using (Oz to Manila & then domestic on Cebu Pacific). For 20kg it's cheaper to take the extra check-in luggage (total cost about AUD $76), for 25kg it's about the same & beyond that I think LBC will be more economical.


LBC has no weight limit. it is what you can get into a cubic metre box. (1m x 1m x 1m)

Royal Brunei from Melbourne some times has a check in allowance of 35kg depending on flight


----------



## mattinoh63 (Jan 12, 2014)

I was happy to hear I am not the only person headed to an area stricken by the Typhoon. I will arrive for 2-3 weeks in April and will be going to Abijao, Villaba, Leyte. I am not concerned about lodging as I am packing a small tent. In regards to safety, I will have to rely upon my training and common sense. I am actually going for two reasons. First, to help my fiances family and secondly to see the area for possible relocation after retirement.


----------

